
The Most Likely Way You’ll Get Infected with Covid-19 - Reedx
https://elemental.medium.com/the-most-likely-way-youll-get-infected-with-covid-19-30430384e5a5
======
phobosanomaly
Wouldn't it be great if the CDC was able to share this type of information in
this type of format that might actually be comprehensible to the general
public.

~~~
boomboomsubban
Like this? [https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-
si...](https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/how-
covid-spreads.html)

~~~
roenxi
The problem with that sort of advice is it is grossly oversimplified. If I'm
hiking on a narrow path and someone walking along in the other direction; do I
need to leave the path and put a mask on or can I just smile politely and walk
on past? Do I need to wash my hands immediately after walking past them?

The CDC page provides very little guidance on why or when. There are
directives and no way to assess the risk. Compare that to this high quality
article - it talks about no. people sneezing on a small surface to get high
viral loads, or the Korean story where there is a lot of situational data
about how people catch the virus. Very situated, talking about actual values
and mechanisms.

I don't need to know what to do, that is such generic nonsense I could have
guessed it as soon as I knew covid was airborne - block your air intake, stay
away from people. Truly not the stuff of enlightenment. I need to know risk so
I can decide what situations to avoid and when to impolitely leave the room. I
can use this scientist's article to assess whether I am personally at risk of
catching COVID in a given instance. That is much more powerful than the CDCs
article.

~~~
boomboomsubban
The last line of the CDC page is a link for people who want to learn more
about protecting themselves, which at least provides some of the more precise
information you want. Having a concise post of the key parts is more useful to
many people.

The only useful information in the Medium article lacking from the CDC is the
bit about filtering air meaning it's usually safer to be outside. Beyond that,
it's more interesting but suggests the same as the CDC page.

------
maddyboo
This is great, but I’m still going to wipe down my groceries.

~~~
joecot
I'm still going to wipe down my plastic and cardboard groceries when it's not
a complete pain, but I'm probably not going to worry about spraying my produce
with hydrogen peroxide.

~~~
cableshaft
I just rinse produce before using it, like I should anyway. I do wipe down
groceries that go in the refrigerator or freezer that aren't produce though,
although I'm slowly running out of disinfectant wipes (we did manage to grab
some hand wipes the other day, hopefully those are safe to use). I no longer
wipe down anything non-perishable, just let it sit in quarantine for a few
days before using it.

~~~
mariushn
I'm washing most products (lemons, bottles, plastic containers...) with water&
soap. Isn't it good enough?

~~~
cableshaft
Yeah, that probably could be enough, especially if you scrub enough. Like with
our hands, the soap and the friction makes the virus break apart (somehow, I'm
too tired to look it up).

You might even be doing better than I am, since I just do a quick wipe and I
am stretching each wipe really thin (trying to only use one or two per grocery
delivery).

